# New official Canon iOS App from Canon Singapore detailing Lenses



## Narcolepsy (Jan 3, 2012)

For those of you with iPhones / iPads - Canon Singapore released an App on 22 Dec 2011 detailing all the currently available Canon Lenses. It has nice features like Depth of Field calculations etc.
Despite being from Canon Singapore, it appears to be available worldwide (I think?)

The links to iTunes is:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/canonsglens/id490527073

--

Forgot to say - its free


----------



## handsomerob (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks pretty good, thx for posting.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2012)

+1, thanks!

I have been using this app:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/canon-lenses/id400121928?mt=8

It doesn't have the calculators, etc., but does have links to several reviews for each lens.


----------



## JR (Jan 3, 2012)

+1 thanks...very usefull. Just dowloaded the apps now. 8)

All we are missing now are some serious announcements from Canon - hihihi...


----------



## dolina (Jan 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> +1, thanks!
> 
> I have been using this app:
> 
> ...



Fanboi app? I'd feel like a work-for-free salesperson for Canon


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2012)

dolina said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > +1, thanks!
> ...



Personally, I feel like someone who enjoys spending time helping others by answering their questions, ideally with detailed, factual information. But if you'd rather view that as a waste of time or fanboi-ism, suit yourself.


----------



## dolina (Jan 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Never said it was a waste of time. It is more like a sales tool than anything else. Would be interesting if the non-corporate apps will get updated often.

BTW check the FredMiranda.com lens reviews. I wrote some of them.


----------



## Mendolera (Jan 6, 2012)

Downloaded the App the other day for my ipad. Information wise its nothing anyone on this board (Ap, Tv, ISO etc) would learn anything from but very cool app and best of its free..

Good view of all the lenses Canon makes currently


----------

